# In memory of an unknown kitten



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

It's been a few days since this happened and have been too upset to post about this.

I live in a very rural area and as I was returning home from a shopping trip in a nearby town I approached a intersection where I would make a right hand turn. A car was coming from the oppiset (sp) direction on the street that I was about to turn off of. Just before I made my turn a larger cat and a kitten which I assume about 3 or 4 month old ran across the street. The larger cat got across but the little kitten didn't. The car that was coming down the road hit it and keeped on going as if nothing had happened. I parked my car in the nearest and safe area as possible and went to see if there was anything I could do for the little kitten. It was still alive but in great pain and it died as I was holding it in my hands. I suspect that this was a momma cat and baby that had been abandoned because of the area that I was in. 

I'm a 62 year old man and I am not the least bit ashamed to tell all those who read this that tears were running down my face as I was holding this dead kitten. It was a beautiful little critter who deserved much better then this. I brought it's body home with me and buried it in my yard. 

In closing, I asked our Lord above to assure this beautiful animal a special welcome as it crosses over the Rainbow Bridge, and as a special request I asked that it be there waiting for me as I would like to adopt it and give it all the love that it deserves.

Dutchman


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

That is ever so sad  I can also honestly say I would of cried if I was their and I am right now as well. Although the kitten did not suffer for long and is now on the rainbow bridge haveing a wonderful time not running the streets scavenging for food in dustbins. You did everything you could for that kitten and the kitten probably really respects that. You may feel better if you named the kitten now and then he would have a name that you could remember him/her by. May the unknown kitten live forever in your hearts. :wink:


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Unknown Kitten*

I am so sorry for what has happened. You may not have known this little darling but I understand how upset you are. I sometimes worry about animals that are mistreated by their owners and it sickens me and I can't even read the letters I receive from the RCPCA because of the sadness that is within. I just cry and cry and cry.

Thank you for giving this little darling a resting place. I agree too, give the kitten a name and I am sure that when the time is right, you will meet up again at Rainbow Bridge and cross that bridge together.

God bless you


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry about this, Dutchman - I have been in that situation many times and I too have cried many tears.
Thank you for taking the time and share with us this heart breaking story. I am sure the kitten is thankful as well for your love during his last moments..and beyond
I always find names for the *babies* I bury. It makes it easier for me to refer to them calling them in a specific way, talking to them
May this baby rest in peace knowing that he is loved


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dutchman, that was a terrible thing to see. My heart aches for that baby, but also for you and the mother cat. The memory of the incident is extremely painful, I'm sure. I'm so glad that, unlike the person who killed the kitten, you gave that baby love during its last moments. God bless you for that. I'm sure heaven's gates opened wide for that little one. You'll meet again; I feel certain about that.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Dutchman, I am very upset when I see something like this too. I saw a squirrel almost get hit by a car today and I was upset. 
Have fun at the Bridge, little baby.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sharing your tears as I read your story. Bless you for the compassion and care you shared with the poor little kitty.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry  You did a wonderful thing giving this baby a peaceful place on earth and last few loving moments as it went.

I can only say, if you only want to, to go back and see if you can catch mamma and give her a loving home


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of this. 
You really did a wonderful thing by taking this baby kitty in your arms and loving it, even if it was only for a few moments. You put the kitten to rest in a peaceful place and where she will always be remembered.


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*A name for the kitty*

I've decided to give this little kitty the name of "SAM". Not knowing if is a male or female this name should fit either way.

Sadly enough I have myself run over a few animals in my life. Some times it just can not be avoided. Many years ago I was returning home from work. I had about 6 miles left to go when a cat darted out in front of me. I had no time at all to react. The really sad part about it, this was my own cat. I stopped of course and brought it's body home with me and give it a final resting place in the yard of the home I was living in at the time.

"Smoky" as I called him was a unneutered male and a indoor/outdoor cat. For awhile he always came home at night to have his supper and sleep with me. In the morning he'd have his breakfast and he'd want out. As he got older he would take off for his little "trips" and it might be weeks or months before I saw him again. He'd stick around long enough to fatten up some and for his wounds to heal up and then he would take off again.

I've had a number of cats over the years since then but everyone of them has been indoor cats only. 

Dutchman


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

That was very kind of you. I just lost my dear Molly this morning to the road (posted in another topic).

I can't imagine how sad it must have been to hit your own kitty. I've had to find mine dead before, but I've not yet suffered from actually hitting them. 

You have my thanks as one who has lost more than a dozen cats to the road for all your compassion in burying the little one. You are a kind soul.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, it has been a while since I looked in here and my repsonse is not very timely, but here it is anyway.



Dutchman said:


> In closing, I asked our Lord above to assure this beautiful animal a special welcome as it crosses over the Rainbow Bridge, and as a special request I asked that it be there waiting for me as I would like to adopt it and give it all the love that it deserves.


This is so special to read, because our Lord answers our prayers and that kitten will be waiting for you as a result.

Do not ever be ashamed of your tears, your tears show that you are capable of caring. In a world that can sure use a lot more of it!

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike has said it all; I can only agree with him. God bless you.


----------

